# QA jobs in Syndey



## Gil80 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello there.

I have a question regarding QA jobs in Sydney.

I want to know if there's a demand for this job and what is the average salary.


My spouse is getting relocation from her work and I'll get a working visa as well but I'll have to find a job on my own.

thanks.


----------



## Elearning Courses (Jun 2, 2011)

What type of QA job and how many years of experience does she have? The salary varies on the experience and type of QA job. You may check Indeed.com or just change the job title here --> QA Tester Salary in Sydney, FL | Indeed.com


----------



## Gil80 (Mar 10, 2011)

Elearning Courses said:


> What type of QA job and how many years of experience does she have? The salary varies on the experience and type of QA job. You may check Indeed.com or just change the job title here --> QA Tester Salary in Sydney, FL | Indeed.com


She has 4 years exp. with Automation.
I have 1 year exp. in manual QA.


----------



## Elearning Courses (Jun 2, 2011)

Gil80 said:


> She has 4 years exp. with Automation.
> I have 1 year exp. in manual QA.


You can use this site instead --> PayScale Salary Reports. You need to fill out some fields to get the range of salary for the positions. You may also compute the cost of living on your desired area under the "Calculator" tab, create a profile and look for job vacancies.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Gil80 (Mar 10, 2011)

thank you very much for your assistance


----------



## rahul (Jun 9, 2011)

*Test Planing/Managment-IT*

Hi,

I am a IT professional in Testing and QA with 6 years of experience and currently working in India.
I am looking for job apportunities in Australia (sydney preferable).Can any one from IT background working in australia can help me about job opportunities in australia and what salary one can get with 6 years of experience in Testing and QA( Banking domain).

Please advise. I never been to australia before so searching things from Scratch.


----------

